# Посоветуйте WEB-server

## Sheff

Нужен простенький вэб-сервер, для слабой машинки используемой, как роутер. Сервер должен поддерживать авторизацию пользователей по связке логин/пароль и скрипты для управления роутером. В портежах нашёл несколько серверов. Какой из них более стабилен, прост в настройке и менне требователен к ресурсам? Заранее благодарен.

----------

## Galchonok

посмотри в сторону www-servers/lighttpd

----------

## Rainbow goblin

lighttpd

----------

## vanyas

lighttpd, nginx

----------

## Nikoli

nginx

----------

## vlakar

делаю по viki

echo "www-servers/nginx fastcgi" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

emerge nginx -av

доходит до:

emerging (1 or 1) www-serers/nginx-1.0.10

и так стоит почти сутки, где я накосячил и куда копать

----------

## kovyrlo

И после этой строчки ничего? Даже качать не начинает?

----------

## edorichev

www-serers/nginx

----------

## edorichev

Обнови систему

emerge -u world

а потом ставь nginx

----------

## TigerJr

 *edorichev wrote:*   

> Обнови систему
> 
> emerge -u world
> 
> а потом ставь nginx

 

Перезагрузить комп лучше бы посоветовал. . .

Проверь что пишет в /var/log/emerge-fetch.log  и /var/log/emerge.log

----------

